# Building dock on pond...need framing help!



## toddtx (Jan 12, 2011)

I am about to start building a small dock (8W x 24L) and there is a pretty severe slope on the bank of the pond. The pond was just completed and is completely dry. My plan is to concrete 4x6 pressure treated posts into the ground approx. 3 feet deep. The post closest to the bank will only have about 1 foot above ground and the post at the end of the slope will be approx. 10 foot above ground. This is my question...how far of a distance can I safely span between my posts? If I place another post in the center of the two it would be approx. a 12 foot span. Is that too much distance to span? 

Thanks!


----------



## Broughton (Aug 1, 2011)

With 2x8 SYP you can span up to 12'5" with 16" oc spacing between joists.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

How deep is this pond? How much will the water height change through the seasons? A 4x6 3’ in the ground won’t hold a dock.


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

Is Ice going to be an issue on the pond?

I built at dock with 8x8 posts, concrete footings, and steel bracing. That winter it rained alot, the lake came up around the dock, cold set in and ice formed. A slight breeze one day pushed the ice sheet and the 8x8 dock legs snapped like a toothpicks.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

I guess I don't understand why a guy wouldn't build a floating dock. Please enlighten me.:yes:


----------



## Broughton (Aug 1, 2011)

I see a lot of docks in Texas with telephone pole posts. Floating docks are tough around here because years like this it lays on the dirt. At least with a structure you have a nice elevated deck when the water leaves.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> At least with a structure you have a nice elevated deck when the water leaves.


And without water it is good for what? Tell me again!


----------



## Broughton (Aug 1, 2011)

For standin on and moaning about how dry it is.

And for skeet shooting.


----------



## anesthes (Jan 21, 2011)

Broughton said:


> For standin on and moaning about how dry it is.
> 
> And for skeet shooting.


Haha! :thumbsup:


----------



## toddtx (Jan 12, 2011)

Didn't expect this many replies. I'll try to answer all of the questions. The main reason that I was going to pour concrete and build a permanent dock is because right now the pond is completely empty so I figured build something sturdy while I can still drive into to bottom of the pond. Once it starts to fill this option is gone. 
The pond is approx. 1/4 acre and will be around 8-12 feet deep when full and ice is not a problem in north Texas but I find it amazing that a small ice flow could snap an 8x8 post...wow! How big is your pond, Whitehouse?
I have stood next to the empty pond and done a rain dance a couple of times but it's not working. So I just stand there and moan. I do like the idea of skeet shooting from the dock but the more I listen (and hopefully learn) I think that a floating dock is more practical. My pond was actually full before it was completed and was holding water nicely before they had to drain it to complete digging. Since then we have received no rain. I expect that the water level may drop a foot or two in the summer so a floating dock is still a viable option. Also it may be an easier option as well. I can build all of the framing on flat ground and flip it over and push it in the water. I have also just found a source for used plastic barrels for FREE! I think that posting this thread has helped me decide to build a floating dock. Now I just need to decide how many barrels I will need to float a platform. I'm thinking 6 on the dock and one at the end of the walkway. 

I am thinking of a 10x10 dock with a 3x10 walkway leading to it. I will anchor two 4x4's on the bank and attach two 2x6's sandwiched together to the posts with carriage bolts. This will be my anchor for the walkway.

I think I'm off to a good start...any thoughts?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Think: Styrofoam.


----------



## toddtx (Jan 12, 2011)

Are you talking about filling the barrels with styrofoam or not using barrels altogether?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Styrofoam blocks.

However filling the barrels with foam may be a good idea, I had never thought of that.



Where are you in North Texas?


----------



## toddtx (Jan 12, 2011)

Shouldn't the barrels have enough bouyancy without filling with foam? I am going to have to use the barrels due to the fact that they are free (and I'm cheap) so anything I do will have to revolve around the barrels. I think 6 barrels should be plenty.


----------



## jackpine (Sep 3, 2008)

Why reinvent the wheel, buy a dock.


----------



## toddtx (Jan 12, 2011)

Building docks with 55 gallon barrels isn't new technology, I've just never done it before so asking for advice. Thanks for the input, Jack.


----------



## jackpine (Sep 3, 2008)

You can buy floating docks. I built a swim raft last summer using barrels. Was going to build a dock too but bought Tommy Dock hardware instead. Glad i did.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Sure the barrels will have plenty of buoyancy if they can be sealed tightly. I wouldn't suggest using barrels with removable tops. Not sure they would stay sealed.

Steel drums sealed all around and used for floating docks only had a couple of threaded bung holes to worry about. Don't know about plastic barrels.


----------



## toddtx (Jan 12, 2011)

The barrrels I will be using are plastic barrels with two bung holes. I have already removed the bungs and applied silicon caulking for extra insurance. Initially I didn't caulk the bungs so when I removed it to caulk there was actually a little air pressure in the barrel. I had rinsed the barrels out and I assume that due to the high heat the air expanded a bit. If the bungs stay sealed these barrels should last until they dry rot which will hopefully be many years from now.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Depends on how you nest them into the underside of the structure. Will they support the weight of the structure and occupants without collapsing or blowing out? I don't know.


----------



## micky5587 (Jan 17, 2012)

I am building a 8x18 dock on an inland lake in ohio. the lake is lowered to do this work and i am thinking of sinking either 4x4 or 4x6 treated wood in concrete at 4.5ft apart? any ideas? all help is appriciated. thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I lived in NH on Highland Lake for 1/2 of my life and most of the docks up there are all DIY by weekend warriers made out of 4 X 4's. The lake goes from dained in the fall, to over the banks in the spring. In winter there's often 4' of ice on the lake. I've never once seen or heard of the post snapping off. My dads dock with 4 X 4's has been there for 15 years and he did not even set the post in concrete..
But yes a floating dock works fine if you have a way to anchor it. Some people use post at the end on each side set in the ground with a metal band that fit's loosely around the post and bolted to the rim joist. That way the dock stays put, but can ride up and down when the water level changes.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

Don't shoot clays over a pond. The clays are toxic and don't go away.


----------



## Marvel (Sep 22, 2011)

No matter what you do Mother Nature always wins.


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

I built a dock with (16) 55 gallon plastic drums. I think it was 12'x16', but I could be off a bit. Didn't caulk the bung holes, just torqued them down tight and they never leaked. The barrels were lined up in two rows of 8 with the bottoms of the barrels pointing towards the sides. There was about 2' between the barrel rows. All I did was create a "skirt" of sorts beneath the deck to hold the barrels in place. That way if I ever needed to replace them I could just jack up the dock and slide them in an out.

For the amount of barrels you need, a 55 gallon barrel will float approx. 440lbs. But remember to account for live loading (walking). If you are too close to the actual usage load it will be like walking really really drunk as the dock will be bouncing all over. With the 16 barrels (7,040lbs)we consistenly had a dozen people on there without ill effect.


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

joecaption said:


> I've never once seen or heard of the post snapping off.


It was an unusual winter condition that took out docks that had been there over 20 years. It even excavated the banks where the ice sheet landed, leaving a dirt birm across the front yards. What happened was a deep freeze that create 8" or so of ice quickly and then a warm patch with rain that thawed the edges off the banks about 10', 30'+ on the shallow area. Followed that up with a windy day with strong gusts that sent the ice sheet into the shallow area banks. Since it had 30'+ to speed up before impact it did some serious damage, included snapping the 8x8 posts on my dock...I'm not surprised you're all surprised, I wouldn't believe it if I hadn't seen it with my own eyes. After that, we built the floater I mention above.


----------



## toddtx (Jan 12, 2011)

Here is a picture of my dock. I built the 10' gangway with a 2x8 frame and the 10x10 dock with a 2x10 frame(all treated lumber of course). I bought galvanized hardware from dockbuilders.com and was very pleased with their products. I used 14 barrels under the dock leaving a space in the middle open for a livewell in the future and used one barrel at the end of the gangway to reduce the sag from the weight of the dock. You can jump up and down on this thing and it barely rocks. 

I augered two holes into the bank at 3' deep and placed 4x6x4 treated lumber into the holes and concreted into place. I then attached a cross member to them with my dock hardware attached. 

It has been built for some time now but had to wait for pond to fill to attach the pieces. Now the pond is above full pool so part of the gangway is under water but when the water subsides it should be perfect.

It was a fun project but don't underestimate the weight of the lumber. I had to use a tractor to flip my dock once I had the barrels tied off and even that was a chore.

Good luck and please post pics showing progress and completion.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

I've done the 4x4 and the 2x6 and the cross bracing and the barrels and all the other methods you can imagine.
Have you ever taken your 80 year old mom out on that thing?
You can't. They are unstable and a real hazard to walk on.

I finally came to my senses and bought an aluminum dock with removable cedar panels.
My wife and I take it out and put it back in every year.
It's great. Very sturdy and light weight.


----------

